# Saw Jerry shoot in real life today



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I figured the revolver area is the place for this post. I shot my very first competiton today. A steel challenge match. I heard some fast dings coming from the next bay. The fellow I was with told me to go and watch that guy shoot. It was Jerry Miculek! It was a real treat to watch him go at those plates. Found out he owns the range and lives about 30 minutes from me. I've seen him on TV, but when you step into the box right after him it sort of makes you feel humble. I thought I would share the cool encounter.

dink.dink.dink.dink.dink vs. dink......dink.....dink.....dink....dink.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Any idea of what he was shooting? Was it a 625?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I saw him shoot a few years back at a S&W range day. He is simply awesome and a heck of a nice guy. He gave out the targets after he was done shooting.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Very cool! That's a "keeper" for sure!

He'd better work on that 3 o'clock flyer, though... :anim_lol:


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

I lucked into shooting an IPSC match with Jerry and Kay - last year (Area 6) - Wow is he fassssst - And Kay can hold her own also --- two thumbs up 

I believe Jerry shoots a 8 Shoot 627 or a 625 at the big steel matches.

Gotta love those steel matches.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Believe it or not he had an M&P semi auto. Most likely a freebie from his sponsor.


----------

